# How much N , always scratching my head



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

So I just happen to re read a bag of fert. It was insecticide/fert combo.
Applied in front of the grub season.
Grubs where non existent.
Now I look and it appears I put down a little over 1lb of N going into the summer months. Which I blame that mistake on my larger than usual out break of fungus. 
So here I am applying my early fall feeding of 24-0-12 30% slow release label says it covers 14k ft2 perfect as im only doing just over 14k ft2 ( normally I do upper 17k ft2 ) 
I set my spreader and off I go 2 passes at half setting and it runs out when it should. ( i have aprox 4k ft2 Im letting mother nature take back. Tired of the battle in the shaded areas) 
If I did the math thats .6 lbs or so 1000 ft2. Is this a little light going into peak growing season. ? 
Should I give it another boost of more soluble N.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How big was the bag? If it was a 50 lb bag then (50÷14=3.6) (3.6 x .24=.86 lbs of Nitrogen per 1,000 sq/ft)

50= lbs of fertilizer in the bag
14= How many square feet of lawn you are applying to
3.6= How many lbs of fertilizer you are applying per 1,000 sq/ft
.24= How much Nitrogen is in the bag per lb

Hope the break down helps


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> How big was the bag? If it was a 50 lb bag then (50÷14=3.6) (3.6 x .24=.86 lbs of Nitrogen per 1,000 sq/ft)
> 
> 50= lbs of fertilizer in the bag
> 14= How many square feet of lawn you are applying to
> ...


Thanks , looks like I did the math with 18k ft2 on the brain.

So is putting down a seed starter fert in 4-5 weeks beneficial , I was thinking for root development?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Your phosphorus levels are very high. No phosphorus needed.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

MacLawn said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > How big was the bag? If it was a 50 lb bag then (50÷14=3.6) (3.6 x .24=.86 lbs of Nitrogen per 1,000 sq/ft)
> ...


I'm a Warm Season grass guy so I can't really help in that respect of what is best for your type of grass.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

I would agree that you should not add more phosphorus. Usually 2-3 lbs of N is fine for TTTF and Rye yards for the season.

I guess the question is does your shaded areas look worse or different from the rest of the yard? If they don't look acceptable to you then adding a bit more N could be fine, but keep in mind it will be stressing the plant if we fertilize too much and water too much in shaded areas. I think you can see how it responds to a little bit of N and gauge it from the rest of the yard. I probably wouldn't go over 1.5lbs on the season. This will be something you can monitor and see how it does each year.


----------

